# Loewe Puzzle bag medium vs. large



## CrackBerryCream

Does anyone have both sizes and can compare? I've seen many YouTube videos on small vs medium, but not the large size. I find it hard to discern between medium and large size on pictures where they are worn.

Also, does a MacBook 13" fit into the large size? I can imagine it stretches the leather. Just curious.


----------



## earthygirl

I haven’t seen the large but the medium is pretty spacious. Anything larger than the medium will probably look like luggage.


----------



## despair

I’m a guy so my first Puzzle was a Large (second one was an XL but that's really because I got it pre-owned for a steal at about US$650!). To me the Medium is a bit small if I wanted to use it as a work everyday carry, plus it would not have fit any laptop I have. The Large kind of fits a 13" MacBook but it requires a lot of acrobatics and will potentially damage the bag when you take it in and out.


----------



## earthygirl

despair said:


> I’m a guy so my first Puzzle was a Large (second one was an XL but that's really because I got it pre-owned for a steal at about US$650!). To me the Medium is a bit small if I wanted to use it as a work everyday carry, plus it would not have fit any laptop I have. The Large kind of fits a 13" MacBook but it requires a lot of acrobatics and will potentially damage the bag when you take it in and out.


Didn’t know you were a guy..so then I would go for the larger bag.  It sounds like it fits your needs better...or maybe get the medium puzzle and carry a separate laptop bag.  sorry...I’m not really helping.


----------



## despair

earthygirl said:


> Didn’t know you were a guy..so then I would go for the larger bag.  It sounds like it fits your needs better...or maybe get the medium puzzle and carry a separate laptop bag.  sorry...I’m not really helping.


I'm not the OP though heh. Just adding my two cents!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

earthygirl said:


> I haven’t seen the large but the medium is pretty spacious. Anything larger than the medium will probably look like luggage.



Thank you! I've never seen the two sizes in real life (I think the medium only on someone passing by), only on pics and love how slouchy it looks in some. I'll dig the pics up and post later. Maybe someone here can tell if it's the medium or large in each case.



despair said:


> I’m a guy so my first Puzzle was a Large (second one was an XL but that's really because I got it pre-owned for a steal at about US$650!). To me the Medium is a bit small if I wanted to use it as a work everyday carry, plus it would not have fit any laptop I have. The Large kind of fits a 13" MacBook but it requires a lot of acrobatics and will potentially damage the bag when you take it in and out.



Thank you! Great to know about the MacBook. Probably not worth it to get the large for me then (I'm female, quite short, but not thin, so large bags usually look fine on me). Do you happen to have it in the natural calf skin, or have you seen it? Wondering if it will darken with time/get a patina (which I love) or get any water spots. Other than that I'm thinking about the regular smooth calf in tan.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Pics coming up

Elsa Hosk - Medium or even small?



Teeth are Jade - Medium?



Uploaded on Pinterest by Amy Cui - medium?



Trendencias - hard to tell for me if medium or large here, but love that look and slouchiness. What do you think?




The following 3 are large, aren't they?

The Sartorialist




Philippa Hemphrey




Michelle Addison - also hard to tell, your guess?


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! I've never seen the two sizes in real life (I think the medium only on someone passing by), only on pics and love how slouchy it looks in some. I'll dig the pics up and post later. Maybe someone here can tell if it's the medium or large in each case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Great to know about the MacBook. Probably not worth it to get the large for me then (I'm female, quite short, but not thin, so large bags usually look fine on me). Do you happen to have it in the natural calf skin, or have you seen it? Wondering if it will darken with time/get a patina (which I love) or get any water spots. Other than that I'm thinking about the regular smooth calf in tan.


This is my Large - I think it's the regular smooth calf? Doesn't seem to develop any patina but water spots definitely doesn't seem to be a problem, have even carried it in a light drizzle. Wipe it down and it's good as new!


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> Pics coming up
> 
> Elsa Hosk - Medium or even small?
> View attachment 5020994
> 
> It has feet so should be a Medium.
> 
> Teeth are Jade - Medium?
> View attachment 5020998
> 
> This should be Medium too but I can't spot feet on her bag. So possibly a Small.
> 
> Uploaded on Pinterest by Amy Cui - medium?
> View attachment 5020999
> 
> Has feet so should be Medium at least.
> 
> Trendencias - hard to tell for me if medium or large here, but love that look and slouchiness. What do you think?
> View attachment 5021004
> 
> I'm going to say this could be a Large.
> 
> The following 3 are large, aren't they?
> 
> The Sartorialist
> 
> View attachment 5021001
> 
> Yup this should be Large .
> 
> Philippa Hemphrey - it does look big on her but depending on her size it could be a Medium.
> 
> View attachment 5021005
> 
> 
> Michelle Addison - also hard to tell, your guess? Can't tell, may be a Large...
> 
> View attachment 5021006


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you @despair !

After looking at the review of KarenBritChick (she is 5'7" or 1.70m) on Youtube about her medium Puzzle I think I will opt for the large. The medium looks lovely, but I have a preference for larger bags that I can also travel with and stuff A4 documents into if necessary. Plus I like saggy bags and the large one will sag more over time 

Here is the video, it is really helpful. I think she also has one where she compares her small stone blue Puzzle with the medium Puzzle.

()


----------



## earthygirl

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you @despair !
> 
> After looking at the review of KarenBritChick (she is 5'7" or 1.70m) on Youtube about her medium Puzzle I think I will opt for the large. The medium looks lovely, but I have a preference for larger bags that I can also travel with and stuff A4 documents into if necessary. Plus I like saggy bags and the large one will sag more over time
> 
> Here is the video, it is really helpful. I think she also has one where she compares her small stone blue Puzzle with the medium Puzzle.
> 
> ()



Yes her videos on the puzzle are what convinced me to buy the small in both the tan and stone blue colors.  I’ve sold the stone blue and am in the process of selling the tan so I can buy the new desert/mink color combo! love the puzzle! Glad you figured out the best size for you!


----------



## Greentea

despair said:


> This is my Large - I think it's the regular smooth calf? Doesn't seem to develop any patina but water spots definitely doesn't seem to be a problem, have even carried it in a light drizzle. Wipe it down and it's good as new!
> View attachment 5021050


Look at that color! heart eyes


----------



## Greentea

earthygirl said:


> Yes her videos on the puzzle are what convinced me to buy the small in both the tan and stone blue colors.  I’ve sold the stone blue and am in the process of selling the tan so I can buy the new desert/mink color combo! love the puzzle! Glad you figured out the best size for you!


She is the best enabler. I would love to have something in that stone blue. Interesting that Karen used to have the Medium in tan but switched it out for the small. The small is perfect for me and I also love the mini


----------



## sharcee

CrackBerryCream said:


> Pics coming up
> 
> Elsa Hosk - Medium or even small?
> View attachment 5020994
> 
> 
> Teeth are Jade - Medium?
> View attachment 5020998
> 
> 
> Uploaded on Pinterest by Amy Cui - medium?
> View attachment 5020999
> 
> 
> Trendencias - hard to tell for me if medium or large here, but love that look and slouchiness. What do you think?
> View attachment 5021004
> 
> 
> 
> The following 3 are large, aren't they?
> 
> The Sartorialist
> 
> View attachment 5021001
> 
> 
> Philippa Hemphrey
> 
> View attachment 5021005
> 
> 
> Michelle Addison - also hard to tell, your guess?
> 
> View attachment 5021006


I think the first one is a small, the next two are mediums, and the rest are larges


----------



## phoebe_chen

I have the large puzzle and do tote my 13" Macbook air in it. It needs some kinda tilting to get it in and out


----------

